# New Sig Owner Question



## bigdeutscher (Sep 25, 2011)

I just got back from the Range ,
I was test fireing my new Sig 226 in 22 Lr
I shot over 200 rounds of Federal Wal Mart Special Bulk 550
Not one hick up ! I am amazed !
Super accurate right on the money ...shooting at a gong at 25 yards it shoots better than I can.
Boom ...Ting Booom ...Ting Wow ! I love this thing.
I just want to know two things 
Is there away to make it lock back on the last round?
And will a 9MM 226 standard top end ,fit on, and function?
If so ...any ideas where to get one ?
know anybody that buys and sells police cut ups ?
Deutsch


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Sig sells the 9mm Conversion kits : High-capacity Centerfire X-Change

As for slide lock, it is not designed to lock back and any alterations may affect any future warranty claims, not sure if there is a way to modify it or not, but there's really no reason to other than convenience.


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

bigdeutscher said:


> I just want to know two things
> Is there away to make it lock back on the last round?
> 
> Deutsch


Here is one way, replace the magazine follower : https://www.collectors-society-slabs.com/shoppingcart/categories/Sig-22LR-Upgrade-Parts-*ORDER/

I did this with my P229, .22LR kit.

Lateck,


----------

